# 1 ectopic 2 years ago and struggling to conceive



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

I had an ectopic pregnancy Jan 2011, so 2 years ago now and still not able to conceive since then. We found out I was pregnant Christmas 2010 and were so excited but just after new year I started getting an enormous amount of sharp stabbing pain to the point were I was doubled over in pain at work. I was rushed into theatre for emergency surgery to remove the pregnancy and they had to remove my right tube in the process. It had grown so fast and ruptured but luckily the consultant said I have very good blood because it clotted quickly which is why I hadn't collapsed in the street otherwise it could have been fatal. 

Very scary at the time and we didn't even have time to think about what was happening, one minute I was being scanned and tested for different scenarios and the next i'm being rushed into theatre. I had a few weeks off work while my stitches healed and I felt mentally ok for work.

Anyway 2011 was quite a roller coaster year for us because my emotions were up and down constantly, one minute I'd be fine, then the next I'd break down and cry. All our friends fell pregnant and it felt like we were being left behind. 

So nothing happened in 2011 apart from several tests arranged by the doctor like blood tests and a dye test which showed that my existing tube is free from blockages so that was a relief and the husband's little men were also tested and all in good working order, but still nothing happened.

2012 arrived and feeling positive about it we plodded on with trying and started to relax about it all a lot more. Sick of people telling us to 'chill out more', 'don't get stressed about it', 'don't try to much', 'don't think about it too much', blah blah. Ok for those who think that's easy. It's easier said than done when you want something so bad, but we did eventually start to relax and booked holidays rather than not booking things in case I "got pregnant", because in 2011 we put holidays on hold 'just in case' I got pregnant, so 2012 we booked holidays and planned things. Finally after even more visits to the docs and more pestering we got referred to St. Mary's in Manchester for further investigation. 

Along we went in April 2012 to St. Mary's and the lady went through loads of forms asking us questions etc and then said right she'll refer the forms to the consultant and arrange an appointment so she said the next avl apt is Jan 2013, we were like 'what?', she said that's the earliest apt available the waiting list is vast and she can't do anything about that. She said in the meantime if I have some more blood tests at 3 different days of my cycle and have an ultrasound too. 

She said if anything shows sign for concern then my apt will brought forward. Well I had the blood tests and didn't hear anything, had my ultrasound and the lady said everything looks very clear and my uterus and ovaries look to be fine, she said she cant tell on an ultrasound if my ovaries are working as this is only something the blood tests will show if i'm ovulating ok or not.
So anyway here we are 2013 and I got a letter from St.Marys saying they have had to reschedule my appt from Jan to Feb, so i've waited from April 2012 for this appt and they delay it again. 

We arranged an appointment at a private fertility clinic called CARE so along we went as we're keen to get tests done in one visit rather than go in Feb to St. Mary's for them to say right we need to repeat all these tests and do further tests as it's been x amount of time since. 

So we paid alot of money but at least we had a consultation and I had a 3D transvaginal scan including a folicle count, blood tests and Chris had a semen test. All results were normal. They were unable to say what was wrong or why. Just unexplained they said. He said I could repeat having a dye test on my existing tube however he doubts it will be blocked as no signs of any problems or why it would bcome blocked so he said that would be a pointless exercise. I explained to the consultant that every month I experience sharp stabbing pains in my lower abdomen either sides where my ovaries are and sometimes shooting pains right up through me too. The sharp pains only last a second or two and then it's gone, no dull aches or anything but sometimes it's that sharp it stops me in my tracks. 

This happens every month and has done since my ectopic 2 years ago. I never experienced any pain like this prior to my ectopic but then again I came off the contraceptive pill when we got married and started to ttc and got pregnant only 4 months after coming off the pill. I had been on the pill for a long time, since 17 yrs old, came off it at the age of 28, had a few short breaks in between but not for long so I guess maybe i've not been in tune with my body much so to speak,ie-i never used to get any pmt or period pains or anything. 

My periods were always regular, very light and pain free. So when I came off the pill my cycles were irregular and didn't really give my body chance to settle before I fell pregnant so I don't really know if these pains are normal cramp type pains that normal women get throughout their cycles or not. Who knows?? Anyway the consultant said it's nothing to worry about and it's probably when I've ovulating and I'm just more aware of it. So we discussed treatments. I asked about IUI and IVF and he said IVF is what I would need to go for as the success rates are far better than IUI.

We walked away and have had a week to think about things and do some research and to be honest we would be silly to go straight for IVF when I haven't discussed whether any other drugs would be beneficial for me first before we go down the IVF route for example Clomid. 

So we've decided we'll go to St. Mary's(NHS) for our consultation in Feb and take all our notes with us and test results from CARE and ask them about Clomid. We're going to say we are NOT going to be put through all these tests again and want to try clomid or something similar.There's no way we're waiting 6 months or longer to get pregnant. 

We've done alot of research about clomid and think it would hopefully work for us as we're both 'fit & health' is what the docs have all been saying and 'there's nothing wrong with us' apart from me only having one tube but the docs says this does not lessen our chances but most people think it does. So some people say because I've had an ectopic before then they won't give me clomid because it can increase the chance of another ectopic. But other's say providing my tube/s is clear then there's no reason why I can't have clomid. Mixed messages. 

I think I ovulate every month but just because I have a regular period now doesn't mean I ovulate every month either. I have had one set of blood tests through a cycle to get my hormone levels for ovulation and they have been normal but that may have been the month i DID ovulate and maybe when I've done my own ovulation tests(clearblue) it showed LH surge on day 14 the one time I tried it about a year ago but i've since tried it twice since then and no smiley face to show any sign of LH surge, this was once about 6 months ago and again this month so maybe I am ovulating or maybe I'm not or maybe those tests are a con. I don't know.

I would appreciate anyone's advice, comments and thoughts.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends   

FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and sometimes even partners just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling.

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of your questions   
Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please ask and we'll do our best to guide you.

*Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen ~ *Click Here

*Diagnosis ~ *Click Here

*Pregnancy Loss ~ *Click Here

*IVF Boards ~ *Click Here

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

FF's chat room is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works: 
*Newbie chat ~ *Click Here

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Hun,

I am so sorry to read your story, although I don't have any experience of ectopics or even being pregnant you have been trying to conceive for a similar time as me, we went for initial tests at the GP and both myself and DH were classed as ok and normal and kept being told to keep trying, after another 2 years nothing. We can't get funding for fertility as I'm only 28 so we were kinda forced to go for private ivf. It was here that they carried out more tests and it transpired that my AMH level is only 6.2 which is more in line with a lady aged 35-40... So now I'm going full steam ahead for ivf and hoping I get some good quality embryos which can be frozen too. 
Whilst I agree that clomid may be a far less invasive method I do think at your next appt you should bombard them with questions about both and then make your decision. Just seen a number of ppl on here that have had months and month of ttc on clomid but then had to turn to ivf in the end and if you are anything like me, desperate and impatient this will just frustrate you even more.

I really hope this is your year hunny and good luck. Please keep us posted with how you get on xxx


----------



## Hels23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the links Thetis, I'll certainly do that. Any advice and support right now would be great, Cheers x

Thanks for your advice too Bambibaby12, we'll definitely throw lots of question at them when we go to our appointment in February. We are so desperate and impatient like you say to start our family and age isn't on our side anymore as I'm 32 in July and DH will be 34. Although to most people these days we still have plenty of time as people start their families a lot later in life their days but we don't want to wait any longer as it does put more stress on you ttc.

Anyway I'll check out some other links and I wish you all the best of luck with your journey through ivf. xxx


----------

